# Why is this mentality so prevalent??



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

SO I was going to read this article. It came across my news feed, and looked like something I might be interested in. Thanks Google.

I stopped dead in my tracks at the end of the second paragraph with this sentence:


> She now finds herself struggling to pay bills and worries she'll have to go on government assistance.


Why is the mentality ".....have to go on Government Assistance" the default here? Why isn't it "....have to find another job" ?

This isn't just a rideshare mentality, it's permeated, what feels to me, a good deal of our population. Where did the "I'll figure it out" mentality go, and how was it replaced with "I sure hope someone is there to help me figure it out"?

Anyone have any good links/reads on the changing pathology in society surrounding this?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I believe it's the parenting. I had parents that works their entire lives. I watched it, I learned from it. I only collected unemployment one time, cuz I was unemployed and it was taking a fair amount of time to find another job. It was boring! I have cousins whose parents didn't work. They're always asking for handouts on Facebook, starting go fund me accounts, telling horror stories about evictions and illness...
And both of their parents were non-functioning alcoholic's, alcoholics, so I know where they got it from.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It’s also the culture we live in now, where people feel they deserve things with minimal work. 

I had a pax about 20 who said he quit college because it was too much work. Now he’s working part-time and hopes to be a writer (aka another useless blogger). Another young pax never had a job. He’s sells clothes on Instagram.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My kids want desperately to be YouTubers. They see these gaming YouTubers who have hundreds of thousands of followers, and know that these people make anywhere from $500,000 to millions of dollars every year. I explain to them how it's foolish to put your entire business on a platform that can deactivate you in a heartbeat. Sound familiar?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Entitlement. It’s contagious.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

It has taken 50 years, but being on welfare is not a hit on your pride anymore. People will actually do the bare minimum to stay on welfare. These are the people that vote for whoever will give them more for doing nothing.

Mindset when I was a kid, work three jobs. Now, I need welfare.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

When John F Kennedy set up modern Public Assistance, he never intended it to be anything more than a safety net. Legacy welfare hurts entire generations of families.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

2kwik4u said:


> SO I was going to read this article. It came across my news feed, and looked like something I might be interested in. Thanks Google.
> 
> I stopped dead in my tracks at the end of the second paragraph with this sentence:
> 
> ...


Problem is inflation has not kept up with the cost of living. $1000 dollars today is not the same as $1000 dollars 20 years ago. Wages have not kept up with inflation.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> When John F Kennedy set up modern Public Assistance, he never intended it to be anything more than a safety net. Legacy welfare hurts entire generations of families.


Majority of public assistance goes to the too big to fail corporations.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Molongo said:


> Problem is inflation has not kept up with the cost of living. $1000 dollars today is not the same as $1000 dollars 20 years ago. Wages have not kept up with inflation.
> 
> 
> Majority of public assistance goes to the too big to fail corporations.


True but some are still making exorbitant amounts of $. A pax, about 23, is making $200,000 per year. Others started their jobs at 65k. That's still a lot for someone 21-22, fresh out of college.

Technology has made some lazy!



TwoFiddyMile said:


> My kids want desperately to be YouTubers. They see these gaming YouTubers who have hundreds of thousands of followers, and know that these people make anywhere from $500,000 to millions of dollars every year. I explain to them how it's foolish to put your entire business on a platform that can deactivate you in a heartbeat. Sound familiar?


Look at the gamers. The 16 kid just won 3 million from gaming. That's what's ridiculous is these hipster jobs, which do nothing to positively change society. Yet they pay so much.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> When John F Kennedy set up modern Public Assistance, he never intended it to be anything more than a safety net. Legacy welfare hurts entire generations of families.


I see first hand the generational attitude. I know 4 generations of a family that have lived their entire lives off the government.

Welfare in it's current form is detrimental to our society. It has created a social status of dependency. Some people did not leave ahead of Katrina because of that dependency.

History proves that a dependent population is far easier to control than an independent one.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

2kwik4u said:


> SO I was going to read this article. It came across my news feed, and looked like something I might be interested in. Thanks Google.
> 
> I stopped dead in my tracks at the end of the second paragraph with this sentence:
> 
> ...


When you feed rats they multiply.

The various 20th century welfare movements have doomed the country.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> When you feed rats they multiply.
> 
> The various 20th century welfare movements have doomed the country.


Yep. The county I live in had a better welfare system than Chicago, so 30 years ago too many welfare recipients cane from Chicago. The part of town they live in is just as dangerous as Chicago now.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Provide a liveable wage and people will feel motivated to work! A college degree does not guarantee a job with a liveable wage. In the past the father was able to provide for entire household. Today, both parents work and they could hardly get by.

Bottom line is that our society produces drugs (pharmaceuticals) sicknesses and war (weapons).
What else are we producing? Food, cars, electro domestics, etc....

No good jobs because they've been shipped out! Same big corporations that were bailed out.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> When John F Kennedy set up modern Public Assistance, he never intended it to be anything more than a safety net. Legacy welfare hurts entire generations of families.


 I hate to disagree with you but,it was Lyndon Johnson that made welfare what it is today. He kept using Kennedy's name for everything but it was Johnson that pushed it and signed it. I'm 70 years old. I was there when it happened. People have learned that they can vote themselves things. Liberals have learned that promising things will get you votes. This will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I hate to disagree with you but,it was Lyndon Johnson that made welfare what it is today. He kept using Kennedy's name for everything but it was Johnson that pushed it and signed it. I'm 70 years old. I was there when it happened. People have learned that they can vote themselves things. Liberals have learned that promising things will get you votes. This will get worse before it gets better.


I'm sticking to my guns while also agreeing with you.
I'm no fan of LBJ, he destroyed all of JFKs ideas and programs for the worse.
But Kennedy was instrumental in trying to get welfare off the ground, before LBJ ruined all of his good works and ideas.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm sticking to my guns while also agreeing with you.
> I'm no fan of LBJ, he destroyed all of JFKs ideas and programs for the worse.
> But Kennedy was instrumental in trying to get welfare off the ground, before LBJ ruined all of his good works and ideas.


Have it your way. JFK's legend is much bigger than JFK. Like Wyatt Earp or Doc Holliday. I hate to hurt your feelings.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Have it your way. JFK's legend is much bigger than JFK. Like Wyatt Earp or Doc Holliday. I hate to hurt your feelings.


Didn't LBJ start CCC, which helped people get work? We need another program like that today.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I actually remember when one breadwinner was all that was needed to provide for a family. I also remember when the working class could actually afford to buy a new car. I remember when banks paid people for their deposits, not charge them. When the middle class is squeezed, the "safety net" becomes a way of life, which is sad. In a country with so much wealth, it's a little disgusting how much we idolize greed, gluttonous amassing of wealth, and how little we take care of our own. 

I read somewhere that the VA reports there are at least 50,000 homeless veterans, and those are probably just the ones that visit the VA. I don't consider myself religious by any stretch of the imagination, but I always find it curious how some people can call themselves "Christian" yet have no compassion for their fellow man.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

This past winter I was driving deliveries, and I ended up near a grocery store that has a prepared foods area. I know from experience that they mark stuff down around 8:30 or 9:00 and it was just after 9:00, so I went in to have a look. I ended up finding an 8-piece broiled chicken meal that had been marked down 60%, so I got that.

On my way home, I was thinking to myself, "There's no way I can eat all this. It's a shame that I don't know anybody to share it with."

I get home, park, and am walking to my building when this guy on a bike stops me on the street. He gives me this sob story about how he is homeless and hasn't had anything to eat all day and just needs a couple bucks so he can go get a slice of pizza. I tell him, "You're timing is excellent. I won't give you any money, but I just bought this chicken meal and it is more than I will be able to eat and you can have some of it."

So I kneel down to open up the chicken meal to give him some, and he goes, "Well how am I supposed to carry that?"

I look up at him and I say, "Do you want it, or do you not want it?"

He says, "What, am I supposed to just stop and eat it right here?"

I repeat, "Do you want it, or do you not want it?"

He says, "What I want is a couple bucks so I can go get a slice of pizza."

At that point, I didn't say another word. I just stood up and walked away. Unbelievable.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Didn't LBJ start CCC, which helped people get work? We need another program like that today.


 CCC was a program started under FDR during the Great Depression. Why do we need these programs? Unemployment is the lowest it has ever been. These people at the airport parking lot could find employment if they chose to do so.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> This past winter I was driving deliveries, and I ended up near a grocery store that has a prepared foods area. I know from experience that they mark stuff down around 8:30 or 9:00 and it was just after 9:00, so I went in to have a look. I ended up finding an 8-piece broiled chicken meal that had been marked down 60%, so I got that.
> 
> On my way home, I was thinking to myself, "There's no way I can eat all this. It's a shame that I don't know anybody to share it with."
> 
> ...


 You did the correct thing. Don't give cash.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Have it your way. JFK's legend is much bigger than JFK. Like Wyatt Earp or Doc Holliday. I hate to hurt your feelings.


You're probably not man enough to hurt my feeling.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're probably not man enough to hurt my feeling.


LOL.?


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Didn't LBJ start CCC, which helped people get work? We need another program like that today.


FDR (not LBJ) started the CCC.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> CCC was a program started under FDR during the Great Depression. Why do we need these programs? Unemployment is the lowest it has ever been. These people at the airport parking lot could find employment if they chose to do so.
> 
> 
> You did the correct thing. Don't give cash.


Unemployment is at its lowest, my opinion, specifically because of Uber/Lyft (gig economy). And we all know how great we are paid.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm sticking to my guns while also agreeing with you.
> I'm no fan of LBJ, he destroyed all of JFKs ideas and programs for the worse.
> But Kennedy was instrumental in trying to get welfare off the ground, before LBJ ruined all of his good works and ideas.


C'mon now, LBJ signed the Civil Rights Act of 1964


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> C'mon now, LBJ signed the Civil Rights Act of 1964


Yes he did. Are you aware of what else he did to Kennedy's roadmap? His Great Society bulldozed black owned business districts... put people in segregated housing projects all over Urban America. So what he signed the Civil Rights Act? He didn't provide civil rights to those minorities.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

2kwik4u said:


> SO I was going to read this article. It came across my news feed, and looked like something I might be interested in. Thanks Google.
> 
> I stopped dead in my tracks at the end of the second paragraph with this sentence:
> 
> ...


Because it isn't always easy to find another job which will work for them. I doubt you are that clueless where you haven't honestly considered this. There are a lot of people out there who are on the very edge and just don't have many options.

In some cases it might really be their fault. Or maybe it is mental illness or something like this. But in many cases you are probably just "blaming the victim" with this type of attitude.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I hate to disagree with you but,it was Lyndon Johnson that made welfare what it is today. He kept using Kennedy's name for everything but it was Johnson that pushed it and signed it. I'm 70 years old. I was there when it happened. People have learned that they can vote themselves things. Liberals have learned that promising things will get you votes. This will get worse before it gets better.


It is a bit more complicated than that. Kennedy was receptive to a lot of the policy implement by Johnson. Likewise a LOT of Kennedy advisors were Red as could be.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Because it isn't always easy to find another job which will work for them. I doubt you are that clueless where you haven't honestly considered this. There are a lot of people out there who are on the very edge and just don't have many options.


There are always options, it is up to the person to take them. They might not be great options, they might not be pretty, or easy, or nicely wrapped up with a bow, but there are ALWAYS options.



touberornottouber said:


> In some cases it might really be their fault. Or maybe it is mental illness or something like this. But in many cases you are probably just "blaming the victim" with this type of attitude.


Victim: Noun
1. a person harmed, injured, or killed as a result of a crime, accident, or other event or action 
2. a person who is tricked or duped.

The victim of what? Who harmed them? What was done to them to be in a situation where they can find one job, and work it, but when the terms of that job change to no longer be in their favor, they can't find another. I simply do not follow the victim mentality at any level.

To be a victim of your situation is unacceptable IMO. If it's not working, change it. ESPECIALLY if you see it coming. If one stands in front of a bus, see's its going to hit you, then continues to stand there and let it happen, I will NOT feel sorry for you. People doing rideshare can see the impending doom well enough to express those fears to a person writing an article, clearly have the aptitude to change where they are standing.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

2kwik4u said:


> There are always options, it is up to the person to take them. They might not be great options, they might not be pretty, or easy, or nicely wrapped up with a bow, but there are ALWAYS options.
> 
> Victim: Noun
> 1. a person harmed, injured, or killed as a result of a crime, accident, or other event or action
> ...


Let me put this this way:

Do you honestly believe sitting where you are that you can judge hundreds of thousands of people and that you know enough of their life situations and all possibilities to be able to judge them?

I mean I agree with you. In general these days rideshare is a horrible choice. But I disagree if you think everyone caught in this trap have other (better) choices. For starters how can I possibly say that about people I have never met or even talked to? Not everyone out there has the same options you and I might have.

For example, in some cases I think the issue might be self esteem (mental issue). Some just don't think they can do better when this isn't true. I can't blame them for believing this. It's a mental condition. You aren't going to increase someone's self esteem by beating them up further mentally. That's just not going to help.

I think sometimes people can be a bit too judgmental about these things. There is also a tendency to call people in the situation lazy but let me tell you after doing this three years I have to say that as a rule full time rideshare drivers are anything but lazy and "entitled". These days rideshare drivers working full time as a rule work harder than most others and are walking what is essentially a tightrope of constant uncertainty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> It's also the culture we live in now, where people feel they deserve things with minimal work.
> 
> I had a pax about 20 who said he quit college because it was too much work. Now he's working part-time and hopes to be a writer (aka another useless blogger). Another young pax never had a job. He's sells clothes on Instagram.


We are All " USELESS BLOGGERS" HERE . . . .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I get home, park, and am walking to my building when this guy on a bike stops me on the street. He gives me this sob story about how he is homeless and hasn't had anything to eat all day and just needs a couple bucks so he can go get a slice of pizza. *bottle of vodka*


FIFY


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I hate to hurt your feelings.


When you use passive-aggressive like this you let the forum down, you let the thread down, but most of all you let yourself down. It's not big and it's not clever.



2kwik4u said:


> Anyone have any good links/reads on the changing pathology in society surrounding this?


I don't have a link because I can't be bothered to look for it, but one immigration change that Trump is pushing through that I agree with is that prospective (non asylum) immigrants will have to prove that they have the economic means to support themselves without state assistance once in the US. Seems reasonable to me and has been law in my country for a long time.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> ...........You aren't going to increase someone's self esteem by beating them up further mentally. That's just not going to help............................


This is at the heart of the matter right here. I agree with what you're saying, but this part in particular is the issue IMO.

We aren't beating them up. You look at my attitude as judgmental towards their situation. We all get in shitty situations form time to time. A gamble here, or a risk there, or a poor decision at another time might all lead us down a path that isn't going to improve us at all.

My argument is with those that won't help themselves, or otherwise "move out of the way" of the oncoming bus. Clearly the person in the discussion originating article can see it coming. Don't rely on a handout to cover your butt, start making plans now.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

2kwik4u said:


> This is at the heart of the matter right here. I agree with what you're saying, but this part in particular is the issue IMO.
> 
> We aren't beating them up. You look at my attitude as judgmental towards their situation. We all get in shitty situations form time to time. A gamble here, or a risk there, or a poor decision at another time might all lead us down a path that isn't going to improve us at all.
> 
> My argument is with those that won't help themselves, or otherwise "move out of the way" of the oncoming bus. Clearly the person in the discussion originating article can see it coming. Don't rely on a handout to cover your butt, start making plans now.


Yeah but moving out of the way of the bus for some might just be moving into the path of a train. Some have more options than others.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

2kwik4u said:


> SO I was going to read this article. It came across my news feed, and looked like something I might be interested in. Thanks Google.
> 
> I stopped dead in my tracks at the end of the second paragraph with this sentence:
> 
> ...


It's the generation raised on participation trophies.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> CCC was a program started under FDR during the Great Depression. Why do we need these programs? Unemployment is the lowest it has ever been. These people at the airport parking lot could find employment if they chose to do so.
> 
> 
> You did the correct thing. Don't give cash.


That's right about FDR, thanks. The unemployment numbers are skewed. I heard many years ago, when you look at the labor stats on employment, you have to look at line U6. That number is more representative of the 'real' unemployment numbers, than the ones they state. S

We need more solid middle class jobs, not more Walmart and Uber type jobs. I was solidly in the middle class, until Obummer screwed up this country. There are many, like me, who worked in professional careers, but there are not as many positions available.

To those who think anyone can find a good job, your idea of a good job may be Walmart. But to those of us who had actual careers, a good job starts with a much higher salary.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I’m on public assistance. I work for UBER


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> When John F Kennedy set up modern Public Assistance, he never intended it to be anything more than a safety net. Legacy welfare hurts entire generations of families.


Welfare programs were actually set up under President Franklin Delanor Roosevelt (FDR) in the 1930's, during the great depression.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I read somewhere that the VA reports there are at least 50,000 homeless veterans, and those are probably just the ones that visit the VA. I don't consider myself religious by any stretch of the imagination, but I always find it curious how some people can call themselves "Christian" yet have no compassion for their fellow man.


This is a common cheap-shot from the anti-religious crowd, but what does it really mean? Is someone not a Christian unless he or she helps 50,000 people? And if so, how so? With money? Time? Cooking meals? Changing bed linens? Why stop at 50,000? Why not 1.2M or 300M? Why not just say "is someone really a Christian if he or she doesn't devote 23 hours a day to tending to the needy and poor?"

It's a silly argument when you think about it, as so many "And you call yourself a....!" arguments are.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> This is a common cheap-shot from the anti-religious crowd, but what does it really mean? Is someone not a Christian unless he or she helps 50,000 people? And if so, how so? With money? Time? Cooking meals? Changing bed linens? Why stop at 50,000? Why not 1.2M or 300M? Why not just say "is someone really a Christian if he or she doesn't devote 23 hours a day to tending to the needy and poor?"
> 
> It's a silly argument when you think about it, as so many "And you call yourself a....!" arguments are.


If that's what you want to hang your hat on, then why just apply that to Christianity? Why not only follow the law 60% of the time, or 40% of the time? If you choose to call yourself a "Christian" or any other faith, it's completely on your shoulders to decide how you want to serve. If you choose to follow a religion that is supposed to teach love above all else, and you are homophobic, xenophobic, or generally ok with cruelty, they that special place in hell that your religion teaches about, you just may be reserving your spot in such a place.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> This is a common cheap-shot from the anti-religious crowd, but what does it really mean? Is someone not a Christian unless he or she helps 50,000 people? And if so, how so? With money? Time? Cooking meals? Changing bed linens? Why stop at 50,000? Why not 1.2M or 300M? Why not just say "is someone really a Christian if he or she doesn't devote 23 hours a day to tending to the needy and poor?"
> 
> It's a silly argument when you think about it, as so many "And you call yourself a....!" arguments are.


Misquote. The guy commented that it is curious that such people don't have compassion, not that they don't help 50,000 people or devote 23 hours per day to the needy/poor. Maybe you could respnd again, this time limiting your answer to the confines of what was actually said?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Misquote. The guy commented that it is curious that such people don't have compassion, not that they don't help 50,000 people or devote 23 hours per day to the needy/poor. Maybe you could respnd again, this time limiting your answer to the confines of what was actually said?


Weak. I replied aptly to his post. I'm sorry you had trouble following along.



TXUbering said:


> If that's what you want to hang your hat on, then why just apply that to Christianity? Why not only follow the law 60% of the time, or 40% of the time? If you choose to call yourself a "Christian" or any other faith, it's completely on your shoulders to decide how you want to serve. If you choose to follow a religion that is supposed to teach love above all else, and you are homophobic, xenophobic, or generally ok with cruelty, they that special place in hell that your religion teaches about, you just may be reserving your spot in such a place.


You aren't religious and therefore don't believe in that special place, so your speech falls a little flat.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Here is the thing about how shit has changed in my life time. I am 51. A combat vet that has severe PTSD. I also work full time, drive part time and have NEVER had family nor anyone give me anything. N
o car, house, money, no nothing. When I was young you worked your ass off to have a little something that maybe you will be able to give your kids when your dead. Owning a home was always #1 on everyone's list of accomplishments. Today young people don't want to work. They want to leach onto mom dad or ANYONE that they can. Parents let them. Pay their car insurance or cell phone bill when they are 30 years old. Welfare has always been the last resort but it is more main stream today for sure. Parents don't make kids into self resourceful adults. Young people feel entitled to the same as someone 30 years their senior. Whether it be owning as nice of things which they haven't worked for. Or it be making a minimum wage of 15 a hour without ANY experience or skills. They expect it handed to them. This is not the same country I fought for so many years ago. It saddens me deeply. I have a love of this country that anyone that has never put on a uniform and fought for our beliefs wouldn't understand. This country is a place of selfish people that don't care about anyone but themselves but the young are a bunch of free loaders for the most part.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You aren't religious and therefore don't believe in that special place, so your speech falls a little flat.


Umm, sure because if I don't believe in something, those that believe in it are going to stop believing in it....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I'm sorry you had trouble following along.


Ooooh! Passive agressive! Another -1 for you!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

In America 50 years ago, you could drop out of high school in the 10th grade, and walk into a factory, tightening bolts on farm tractors for a wage equivalent to $25/hour plus full benefits in today's money. No college degree required.

Then, fancy suits started figuring out that robots could do the same sh!t for pennies on the dollar. Now, you need a college degree just to get an interview to work behind the car rental counter at your local airport.

Sh!t has changed since the Good Ol' Days of America. Some people are too proud to accept handouts, while others are not. If we want less handouts in America, then we need to create an economy that gives everybody an incentive to work.

We don't have that. We probably will not ever have that again.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

rkozy said:


> In America 50 years ago, you could drop out of high school in the 10th grade, and walk into a factory, tightening bolts on farm tractors for a wage equivalent to $25/hour plus full benefits in today's money. No college degree required.
> 
> Then, fancy suits started figuring out that robots could do the same sh!t for pennies on the dollar. Now, you need a college degree just to get an interview to work behind the car rental counter at your local airport.
> 
> ...


Illegal and legal immigrant labor is the most impactful in wage stagnation. Automation is probably 2nd. Trade policy allowing offshoring is also in the top 3.

Arguments could be made for rearranging the level of impact for the above 3.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Illegal and legal immigrant labor is the most impactful in wage stagnation. Automation is probably 2nd. Trade policy allowing offshoring is also in the top 3.
> 
> Arguments could be made for rearranging the level of impact for the above 3.


It doesn't matter what scapegoats we create to justify why jobs are so sh!tty these days.

The fact is, when you have an economy based on hoarding wealth, this is inevitably what happens. A few people at the top do really well, while the millions of workers are left to fight for the scraps they throw us.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

rkozy said:


> In America 50 years ago, you could drop out of high school in the 10th grade, and walk into a factory, tightening bolts on farm tractors for a wage equivalent to $25/hour plus full benefits in today's money. No college degree required.
> 
> Then, fancy suits started figuring out that robots could do the same sh!t for pennies on the dollar. Now, you need a college degree just to get an interview to work behind the car rental counter at your local airport.
> 
> ...


Well said. I would only add one thing

If we want less handouts in America, then we need to create an economy that gives everybody an incentive to work. And a job

I'm reading a book now written by a conservative financial advisor. He says we have screwed things up so bad for the millennials they will vote for liberal Democrat who promises a debt jubilee, Medicare for all and An income security program. The author thinks that this is inevitable and will be a disaster

Yes there are a lot of folks that don't work. In my opinion because there are not enough jobs for them


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Yes there are a lot of folks that don't work. In my opinion because there are not enough jobs for them


Most people really want to work. Most people don't want to be exploited by a crap labor market that always favors the employer.

Our two-party system is to blame for this. Democrats promise the working class some handouts to make things seem fair. Republicans tell the working class its those damn Mexicans who are causing all the problems. Neither party gets it. Neither party WANTS to get it.

That's because they are both too busy sucking off the corporate swamp things who control our entire political infrastructure.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> SO I was going to read this article. It came across my news feed, and looked like something I might be interested in. Thanks Google.
> 
> I stopped dead in my tracks at the end of the second paragraph with this sentence:
> 
> ...


I read this quote a while back about Scorpio males and determination, " I'll Do It My Damn Self "
I'm not a Scorpio or male.
But, every time I doubt my capabilities, that pops up in my head. So I go with it.
My male friends Dad; a Viet Nam Army vet told him when he was a kid, " Ain't Nothin Free in This Life, Son, You Gotta Work for Everything You Get. "
My male friend is the hardest working guy I've ever known. He doesn't know the word, Quit.



rkozy said:


> Most people really want to work. Most people don't want to be exploited by a crap labor market that always favors the employer.
> 
> Our two-party system is to blame for this. Democrats promise the working class some handouts to make things seem fair. Republicans tell the working class its those damn Mexicans who are causing all the problems. Neither party gets it. Neither party WANTS to get it.
> 
> That's because they are both too busy sucking off the corporate swamp things who control our entire political infrastructure.


Very well said!!! 
They also get the working class fighting against each other, so were distracted, brain washed, and hostile, unfortunately.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> I read this quote a while back about Scorpio males and determination, " I'll Do It My Damn Self ".............


I'm a Scorpio and a Male.......hrmmmm


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> I'm a Scorpio and a Male.......hrmmmm


Lol,
Then obviously you know what I mean!???


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Molongo said:


> Provide a liveable wage and people will feel motivated to work! A college degree does not guarantee a job with a liveable wage. In the past the father was able to provide for entire household. Today, both parents work and they could hardly get by.
> 
> Bottom line is that our society produces drugs (pharmaceuticals) sicknesses and war (weapons).
> What else are we producing? Food, cars, electro domestics, etc....
> ...


That's an entitlement attitude. The kind that doesn't appreciate opportunity. Only hand outs, freebies, etc.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> That's an entitlement attitude. The kind that doesn't appreciate opportunity. Only hand outs, freebies, etc.


Moving along....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Then, fancy suits started figuring out that robots could do the same sh!t for pennies on the dollar. Now, you need a college degree just to get an interview to work behind the car rental counter at your local airport.


this actually isn't true. I know plenty of people without a college degree, in a suit (can't say fancy unless it's over 2k) that make more then $25/hr, yours truly included.

it may be a regional thing though. Here, I'm golden.



rkozy said:


> Most people really want to work.


I almost laughed out loud when this guy walked straight up to a panhandler outside of a mollie stones and asked the panhandler, why are you here asking for hand outs? You have two hands and feet don't you? You seem competent. What's going on?

the panhandler put his hand behind his neck, looked down and was basically doing a sheepish shrug (holding back the grin!) cos no one ever had the guts to ask that kind of Q before.

not to mention he didn't know how to say he actually is very well off for SF standards... he owns a two bedroom condo in the city.

he deposits all his money into the bank that I worked at at that time.

??‍♀


----------

